# Skid Town Roots



## morrowdc (Feb 14, 2006)

Well the current issue of BIKE magazine is out and with it a branch of mountain biking exposed. Russ, Keven, and the rest of the Skid Town men have been collecting, modifying, designing and riding their bikes in Northern Cal for sometime. This branch has roots, not in punk rock, but the Morrow Dirt Club. The long wheel base, spring fork, trispring seats, allows for a low center of gravity, riders weight is back and the ability to carve turns results. We have made purpose built mountain bikes that perform well for these riding styles, plus comfortable seats! These bikes are not designed for x-country or gap jumps, love that stuff (epic movie and filming style in Roam). I equate this drifting skid to telemark skiing, snowboarding or how the Dog Town and Z-boys took surfing styles into their skateboarding. Great to see some press, cover none the less! If you have ideas, questions, comments, pictures, whatever post them here.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

morrowdc said:


> Well the current issue of BIKE magazine is out and with it a branch of mountain biking exposed. Russ, Keven, and the rest of the Skid Town men have been collecting, modifying, designing and riding their bikes in Northern Cal for sometime. This branch has roots, not in punk rock, but the Morrow Dirt Club. The long wheel base, spring fork, trispring seats, allows for a low center of gravity, riders weight is back and the ability to carve turns results. We have made purpose built mountain bikes that perform well for these riding styles, plus comforable seats! These bikes are not designed for x-country or gap jumps, love that stuff (epic movie and filming style in Roam). I equate this drifting skid to telemark skiing, snowboarding or how the Dog Town and Z-boys took surfing styles into their skateboarding. Great to see some press, cover none the less! If you have ideas, questions, comments, pictures, whatever post them here.


Read the article last night. I love the simpleness and purity of what you guys are doing. Thats what riding is really all about.


----------



## morrowdc (Feb 14, 2006)

Fillet-Brazed,
Thanks for the input, yes not quite the high tech but still very funtional. There is purity in long ridge top climbs and the solitude plus an occasional adrenaline rush so many aspects of mountain biking are often hard to put your finger on. I guess the purity you speak of is based in the origins. I just love the feel of a bike that I've known for years. I can't say that i've ever felt the same responsiveness or balance that my bikes have in any production mountain bike I've ridden so far. That is where I find the simplicity and purity.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

morrowdc said:


> Well the current issue of BIKE magazine is out and with it a branch of mountain biking exposed. Russ, Keven, and the rest of the Skid Town men have been collecting, modifying, designing and riding their bikes in Northern Cal for sometime. This branch has roots, not in punk rock, but the Morrow Dirt Club. The long wheel base, spring fork, trispring seats, allows for a low center of gravity, riders weight is back and the ability to carve turns results. We have made purpose built mountain bikes that perform well for these riding styles, plus comfortable seats! These bikes are not designed for x-country or gap jumps, love that stuff (epic movie and filming style in Roam). I equate this drifting skid to telemark skiing, snowboarding or how the Dog Town and Z-boys took surfing styles into their skateboarding. Great to see some press, cover none the less! If you have ideas, questions, comments, pictures, whatever post them here.


Where was that shot taken? Looks like the Hayfield trail fireroad in the now Fremont Older Open Space descending towards Prospect Road.

Rad!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

morrowdc said:


> Fillet-Brazed,
> Thanks for the input, yes not quite the high tech but still very funtional. There is purity in long ridge top climbs and the solitude plus an occasional adrenaline rush so many aspects of mountain biking are often hard to put your finger on. I guess the purity you speak of is based in the origins. I just love the feel of a bike that I've known for years.  I can't say that i've ever felt the same responsiveness or balance that my bikes have in any production mountain bike I've ridden so far. That is where I find the simplicity and purity.


The simplicity and purity I was referring to is the fact that smiles and fun are the main goals. I like the fact that you guys know what works for you and there is no market hype influencing you guys. Just pure riding. And I agree you can get that purity and solitude that you mentioned going uphill or down.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I need to go out and get a copy of that. 

Great to see you guys get recognition after so many years.

Thanks for sharing TC!


----------



## morrowdc (Feb 14, 2006)

*Photo Location*

That photo is circa 1972. Location is confidential! My first bike, morrow rear hub, motorcycle bars, rear caliper brake, schwinn spring fork. Well, i guess i'll let out the location. Fire road off of Bohlman road, saratoga ca.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

I am guessing that eveyone here likes to see articles like this in the mainstream publications?? If so, make sure to let the editors know!! I tell them every time I talk to them but they really respond to the readers. If this issue is a slow seller and no one writes in, we won't see similar articles done. On the other hand, if this issue is a good seller and they get lots of positive feedback, we will see more similar articles! Go to the web sites and drop them a line.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

morrowdc said:


> That photo is circa 1972. Location is confidential! My first bike, morrow rear hub, motorcycle bars, rear caliper brake, schwinn spring fork. Well, i guess i'll let out the location. Fire road off of Bohlman road, saratoga ca.


Shoot, I was going to say that.

The first home I lived in was on Bohlman.


----------



## morrowdc (Feb 14, 2006)

That is great advice, that is one of the reasons i posted. Hopefully people see some of this and get interested. We have other photos and super 8mm film. Keven and Russ getting on the cover of Bike mag is fantastic. I posted here to try and get a feel for mountain bike riders ideas on our style and history. Keven is making mountain bikes with the MorrowDC style of riding in mind. I'm currently working on a bike design also. It may be time to offer another alternative to the incredible line of bicycles already being made. I also just want a really nice mountain bike i can ride hard for the next thirty years. Thanks for the input. Oh I'm also thankful for Bill Savage and the work he has done to get our story in the mainstream press with the Decline mag and Klunkerz movie.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*It's an honor*

Hey,
I just want to say it's truly an honor to ride and be friends with such amazing icons of the sport. A healthy respect for our past insures a bright future. I've had the privilege of 'drinking light and rolling heavy' with SkidTown's finest, not just on their turf, but on Repack, as well. Those are memories I will cherish forever. If you find yourself in SkidTown, be ready for a Hootenanny at the Emporium. If you end up on the course, don't forget your gloves, that damn Manzanita will rip your knuckles to shreds. All the best to The Sultan, C.C., T.C., K.K., and the family. Scooter. 
P.S. Here's a shot of the SkidTown course. I'm on K.K. Cleveland. She's got some weight 
to her, but she'll still fly if you hit it fast enough.


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

Let's build some.................:thumbsup: Bend some tubing and braze away. Sumtin to think about.............. How they be rolling them big boys to da top?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scooterendo said:


> Hey,
> I just want to say it's truly an honor to ride and be friends with such amazing icons of the sport. A healthy respect for our past insures a bright future. I've had the privilege of 'drinking light and rolling heavy' with SkidTown's finest, not just on their turf, but on Repack, as well. Those are memories I will cherish forever. If you find yourself in SkidTown, be ready for a Hootenanny at the Emporium. If you end up on the course, don't forget your gloves, that damn Manzanita will rip your knuckles to shreds. All the best to The Sultan, C.C., T.C., K.K., and the family. Scooter.
> P.S. Here's a shot of the SkidTown course. I'm on K.K. Cleveland. She's got some weight
> to her, but she'll still fly if you hit it fast enough.


Great picture!

I know you guys were all about getting sideways, but that shot of you airing it out is pretty impressive! Good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skid Town (Feb 21, 2007)

*SkidTown Bicycles*

The Bicycle Nation- I'd like to start by thanking Russ, Tom, Carter, and the Morrow Dirt Club, for the inspiration, and the "sideways ride". I'd also like to thank Billy Savage for Klunkerz, the movie is feeding the masses mountain bike history. Also thanks to all those well known and unknown who mobbed and bombed the mountains before us. Special thanks to Lou, Stephen, Jessie and bike magazine for their interest and true depiction of SkidTown. Thanks also to Brad Hodges and Nemesis Bicycle Project for his frame building skills, and Jennifer Green for her artistry and patience shown in the Skid Town Bicycles headbadge. One last call out of thanks to the New Bicycle Order, Nor Cal Bicycle Bombers, the Klunker Nation, Mountain bike Militia Men, the Original Zombie Killer, and Mom. Bike must have found us, and the high speed swoop and skid interesting, what a write up, and the cover! I'd enjoy any interest and conversation from the Klunker Nation. I'll post a pic of my new prototype, the Zombie Killer, when it is finished. -Keven Krueger p.s. sorry for the long thank you, I felt it was needed.


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

I know little about the riding styles or technical talk about bikes...which is why I visit this forum...the article reminded me why I ride and crave simplicity. It was a great read and I enjoyed learning some history.


----------



## Skid Town (Feb 21, 2007)

*SkidTown Bicycles*

Scooter- Thanks for the great pic of the Cleveland, I'm glad thats out. You know your always welcome in SkidTown, see you soon. -Keven


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Skid Town said:


> The Bicycle Nation- I'd like to start by thanking Russ, Tom, Carter, and the Morrow Dirt Club, for the inspiration, and the "sideways ride". I'd also like to thank Billy Savage for Klunkerz, the movie is feeding the masses mountain bike history. Also thanks to all those well known and unknown who mobbed and bombed the mountains before us. Special thanks to Lou, Stephen, Jessie and bike magazine for their interest and true depiction of SkidTown. Thanks also to Brad Hodges and Nemesis Bicycle Project for his frame building skills, and Jennifer Green for her artistry and patience shown in the Skid Town Bicycles headbadge. One last call out of thanks to the New Bicycle Order, Nor Cal Bicycle Bombers, the Klunker Nation, Mountain bike Militia Men, the Original Zombie Killer, and Mom. Bike must have found us, and the high speed swoop and skid interesting, what a write up, and the cover! I'd enjoy any interest and conversation from the Klunker Nation. I'll post a pic of my new prototype, the Zombie Killer, when it is finished. -Keven Krueger p.s. sorry for the long thank you, I felt it was needed.


Good to have you here Kevin. Believe me, we're open ears to any and all stories and experiences you and our 'fathers' have to offer. 

Just finished reading the spread in BIKE, congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## morrowdc (Feb 14, 2006)

Love that picture, lets make and take some more! I do want to cut, bend, and braze some. Anyone know of a frame builder who might like to take on a custom project? Preferably in the Seattle area but westcoast works. Billy have fun in Durango.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*Come on show em the bikes already !*



Skid Town said:


> The Bicycle Nation- Thanks also to Brad Hodges and Nemesis Bicycle Project for his frame building skills, and Jennifer Green for her artistry and patience shown in the Skid Town Bicycles headbadge.


Thanks Keven

I must say that when I was approached by Keven and Russ well over a year ago to help design and build the first 2 Skid-Town prototypes I was very honored !!
I too grew up skidding down the exact same fire roads in Cupertino as Russ did and often herd stories of the Cupertino riders ! Always knew we were first :thumbsup:

Well as small a frame builder to be asked by a MTB hall of fame member let alone Russ Mahon to help design and hand build 2 new school Klunkers for him and his son in law Keven I jumped at the chance !!

The bikes I designed for Keven were 2 completely one off custom new school Klunkers with design overtones from original bikes he brought to my shop .
The outcome was amazing , the bikes we built for Keven are truly one of a kind !

I'm sure Keven has some really sweet shots of the bikes now after they have come back from powdercoat , but i wanted to post a few of the first SkidTown prototype in all her raw beauty .









A shot of Jen Green's amazing custom head badge work !!



















I'm very proud of the bikes I created for Keven and Skidtown !!!
Thanks 
-Brad 
Nemesis Project cycles


----------



## newklunker (Mar 6, 2007)

*picture requests! questions!*

I just Googled "Skid Town Bikes" this morning and was floored to find this forum. I've been mountain biking for 20 plus years now and was amazed to learn about Russ Mahon and the MDC. I've read (and re-read) alot about mt history and thought it was incredibly cool that "the Sultan" was the first to bolt derailleurs on his fat tire bike over 30 years ago. Even cooler that he and the MDC avoided the spotlight and kept it real on bikes that are virtually unchanged since the birth of the sport. 
Mountain biking has been a big part of my life and I would like to extend big thanks to Russ and the whole MDC for being THE pioneers. I've met all of my good friends on the trail and also met my wife mt biking. In my nostalgia, I've recently found my first mountain bike on eBay (an 86 DiamondBack Apex) and am in the process of restoring it in our basement.
After reading the BIKE article, I've since been inspired to build my own klunker. As an avid mountain biker I feel _obligated _to build a klunker. I found an old 1940s Hiawatha online that I'm planning to build up. I also found a circa 1980 cruiser that I snagged for the saddle and springer fork, some new old stock Japanese drum brake hubs, some wide cruiser bars with the cross bar, and a vintage bmx 4-bolt stem. I've got so many questions I don't know where to start. How do you put cogs on a coaster brake? How do you put cogs on the drum brake hub? How are you attaching a rear derailleur without a drop out? Can you recommend cranks that will retrofit to these old frames (TA cyclo tourist?). I smell an entire section of links for the Skid Town Bikes webpage (assuming there will be one someday).
Also, can you please post alot of pictures of Russ Mahon's Hawthorne (if he'd let you) from the article? I'd love to see how he built it up, ran the cables, etc. Also, pictures of Keven's ride (looks extremely cool) and other MDC rigs would be great. I've found historical pictures of Breeze, Fisher, etc. but they are never good enough to see compentry, etc.
Glad to see pictures of Keven's Skid Town bike. Looks great. I'd encourage exact replicas of the old Schwinns, Clevelands, and Hawthornes too. I love the thin tubing of these old frames compared to today's large diameter aluminum tubing. I'll try to post pictures of my rig as it develops.
Finally, I _did _write BIKE magazine about the MDC story last week. I think the sport is primed for a new niche and building new old klunkers should be it. We owe it to the sport to set all this technology aside and get back to the sport's roots.
Please have another beer with Russ Mahon your next chance for me.
Best-
Steve


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

Solitude. 

I know the feeling you're talking about. Being up on the mountain top. I don't know how to describe it either. 

One thing I am getting from this thread is a sense of belonging. I was standing next to Tom Ritchey when he showed up with his very first hand built road bike frame. But I always thought the guys up north in Mt. Tam were the ones who were having the real fun. Well, as it turns out, there are mountains all up and down the penninsula, too. 

We were all doing it. In our own ways. I even did it on a unicycle a few times, back then. 

And it looks like it's time to get a subscription to Bike again. Good for them.

Right on. To memories. To living with the love of dirt trails.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> A shot of Jen Green's amazing custom head badge work !!


id be down for one of those, sans sliders.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Good looking frame! The headbadge is really cool too!


----------



## morrowdc (Feb 14, 2006)

*My latest homage to old school*

Hello New Klunker,
Well here is a photo of my latest MorrowDC creation. Acquired these Sturmey Archer drum brake, three speed hubs back in 1977 off an English bike. Cut out the hubs and have carried them through life until 5-6 years ago i built them into 26" rims. The bike is now ~98% complete. Brought it to work today and will be taking a maiden voyage to a local pub in a few minutes. Hope you like the picture.

Billy Savage congratulations on the Award at Durango, looks like Charlie likes the black bush whiskey! Post any new information or pictures. tc


----------



## newklunker (Mar 6, 2007)

*very nice!*

Hey MorrowDC-
Looks great! What kind of frame is that? Is that strictly for pub excursions? In my research, I've seen those sturmey archer brake hubs. Are those for the road only? I got some drum brakes for my build up but they are massive. I imagine these will stop a bike going down a mountain. My Hiawatha frame looks like this frame. It looks so nice (see pic at my profile) that I almost don't want to strip the fenders, chainguard, and white walls. I'm thinking I'll find a corner of the garage for them in case I want to revert it back. Thanks for posting! I'm looking forward to seeing more bikes in the forum!
Ride-
Steve


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Parts?*

Hey,
Aren't we all looking for Tommoselli/Magura levers, T/Å cranks, and Suntour stuff? Keven, make sure you post lots of pics of that sweet ride. Later.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Durango nuttiness.*

Thanks M.D.C. I'll post pics soon. Some quite incriminating.


----------



## morrowdc (Feb 14, 2006)

No Incrimination here! Just livin' vicariously through you.


----------



## newklunker (Mar 6, 2007)

*post more (close up) pics!*

D'oh! 
Glad I didn't include "morrow coaster brake hub" (!). 
I guess those things go without saying in this forum. Thanks, Scooter.

Can someone please post close up photos of a front and rear drum brake hub install? I bought some old stock hubs without instructions. Does anyone have an instruction sheet? It looks pretty straight forward but thought this might be the place for install tricks, hints, modifications, etc.
Continued Thanks-
Steve


----------



## Skid Town (Feb 21, 2007)

*Beware the polar shift*

I have a great number of pics, though they seem to large to fit on the form. I would like nothing more then to show them to the vintage world, and am in the process of posting them on myspace. As far as the new SkidTown Klunker model, it is not yet complete, and I will not post a pic of my unfinished bicycle. I'm just waiting on the seat post. SkidTowns seat post, The Bear Killer, weights in at nearly 2lbs, 27mm thick, 2' long, bent at 80 degrees, with nearly 8" of lounge, solid. SkidTown Bicycles are downhill mountain mobbing machines, fueled with gravity, blood, dirt, and swoop. We are not juvenile beach cruisers, built for sidewalks and parades. SkidTown Bicycles are built to kill the zombies of the world. We are now in the process of modifying the most well known cruiser/klunker, the Schwinn Excelsior. 
A recent archaeological find, near SkidTown, may suggest that Callahan, aka SkidTown, may be one of the earliest sights of downhill bicycling and, early American zombie extermination. I will post a picture of artifacts found in the coming weeks. I am also working on a website that will include SkidTown Bicycles, the Klunker Nation, Zombie Killers, the Nor Cal Bicycle Bombers, and all information on the recent historical finds near SkidTown. I will post when the SkidTown website is complete, and post when I have finished myspace/skidtown. I also suggest that due to the upcoming polar shift, we build an Ark, save our bicycles/history, and emerge as the dominate force. p.s. There are no pamphlets, directions, or criteria for building a bomber, aka klunker, just intense downhill field testing. Make it happen. -SkidTown


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Thanks Keven
> 
> I must say that when I was approached by Keven and Russ well over a year ago to help design and build the first 2 Skid-Town prototypes I was very honored !!
> I too grew up skidding down the exact same fire roads in Cupertino as Russ did and often herd stories of the Cupertino riders ! Always knew we were first :thumbsup:
> ...


That frame is unreal! :thumbsup: I've never seen a dual toptube done quite like that. Were chainstays used for the seatstays?


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice shot Keven. That's a mighty good looking dog, too. Can't wait to hit Bolivar again with some heavy metal. Roll heavy, drink light. I know that's yours, but I dig it.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Durango Fandango*

Hey Morrow D.C., it started out innocently enough...then they presented us with some firewater...and then...well...I dunno. Ned Overend, Bob Roll, Jimmy Deaton, and Cindy Whitehead came out. It was definitely fun. I wish the Morrow D.C. coulda been there. Conditions were ripe for downhill mobbing machines...snowy, slushy, muddy, and steep...and that was just in the bar. Catch you soon.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Pics*

Here's a couple of the images.


----------



## Skid Town (Feb 21, 2007)

*Zombie Killer*

Zombie- As used in SkidTown posts, represents all that which drains the body of its soul. This purge leaving many people in the world, blank, empty, soldiers (the living dead), hence the word zombie.

Original Zombie Killer- The first person to shun the grind in search of pure fun, what ever it was, with no alternative motive.

Also, I have heard there may exist a criterion for the Klunker, though I don't know what it is. I have also heard the mountain bike is still being invented. -SkidTown


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

Black Bush... Haha.

You guys. I've been through several lifetimes since the seventies. It sure is a sight for sore eyes to see some guys who honestly, I think, are still living the same way. 

I'm glad as hell you all showed up here to put some color into things. I don't know. It's just good to see something I thought disappeared long ago. Everything is so sanitized now. A little hard core old school is good for the soul, if you don't mind my saying so.


----------



## newklunker (Mar 6, 2007)

*google "digital photo re-size"*

hey kevin-

there's a few free online digital photo re-sizing sites you could use on that library of photos to post to the forum. also a few free downloads that allow re-sizing. most computers come with a stripped-down version of photoshop that allows re-sizing. it's nice to be able to re-size in inches (not pixels) and to control the resolution (above 100dpi is nice if the file size allows). 
http://picasa.google.com is a great free download that also helps keep general order of the nightmare that can be digital photos.

-steve


----------



## morrowdc (Feb 14, 2006)

*More Shots*

Bike and Bushmills
Well, first off the new old school will see dirt, no fancy pub bicycle. Just taking pictures before and after. The installation of these drums is not difficult only fussy. The cone adjustment are funky and then there is the brake lever portion that sort of floats until you get it tight in the fork or frame. I'll try to take some close-up pictures but might be a couple days. I went for motorcycle brake levers for maximal leverage, unfortunately i'm always outbid on the maguras on e-bay so these are some old yamaha's. Glad to see interest in this lineage of mountain biking. Keep up the posts and write Bike magazine about the great cover article.


----------



## newklunker (Mar 6, 2007)

*drum brake hubs*

Here's a few pics of the drum brake hubs I got for my build. 
Is the install as easy as attaching the arm to the fork or chain stay and installing the cable? Any tricks or hints? How do I mount a rear derailleur on a bike w/o a dropout?
I'd appreciate any/all comments and advice.
Kevin, do you have similar hubs on your ride on the BIKE front cover picture?
Also: anyone have experience with these particular hubs? Are they good/bad? eBay can be a great thing.

Thanks-
Steve


----------



## newklunker (Mar 6, 2007)

*my build: schwinn/hiawatha combo*

Here's a few pics of my future build.
I got the Schwinn from Craig's List for the saddle and springer fork. I want to keep the frame for another build. The seller told me it was a circa 1980s beach cruiser. Anyone know anything else? Is this a good springer? It seems kinda wimpy.
I got the Hiawatha on eBay for the frame. The seller said it's circa 1940s and he recently restored it. Google searches on Hiawatha bikes don't return much - anyone know anything else?
I've got the drum brake hubs, bars, and a stem for the build. I'm looking for rims (think I may go with a modern freeride/downhill rim for the strength) and the rest of the drivetrain.
I hope to strip both frames down this weekend. I plan to keep the Schwinn wheels so I can ride but will most likely post the Hiawatha fenders, chainguard, wheelset, drivetrain, seat and handlebars on eBay. If anyone wants to arrange a trade you can contact me. Otherwise, check out eBay.
Steve


----------



## Skid Town (Feb 21, 2007)

*Klunking*

In SkidTown I would nix the Standard Spring Fork. It has weak fork struts and even worse attachment for the pivot axel. The Phantom Springer is what you need, though you can keep the steer tube and replace the fork struts if it is the only option. Check out the differences between the two forks. I modified my fork with a Harley Davidson seat spring, given to me by the Sultan, who had made the replacement earlier in history. I then threaded large valve springs inside the Harley spring to firm up the fork even more. As quoted by Schwinn,"it absorbs every trace of bumpiness in even the worst road". Keep in mind these bicycles were built for sidewalks and kids, not mountains and downhill mountain men. I have added gussets to all of my o.g. prototypes. I've seen these frames snap in half during ramp jump sessions.
The drum looks like mine. I salvaged it off an old tote goat, moeped, excuse the spelling. I then built around it with Sun Double Wides, Kujo 2.65 rubbers, and thorne proof tubes. The drum and the wheels have been bullet proof. I have three sets of these wheels and haven't had a flat in 5 years. I also run Atomic Trail Pimps, Avid disc brakes, and Hadley hubs on the Zombie Killer. The front end wieght is needed for control during the sideways ride, get all you can. On my Hawthorne at the rear I'm running a antique ATOM drum and a front Avid V brake. I had posts welded top and bottom of the seat stays. We at one time ran dull V brakes tripled with a Morrow. My brother in-law, Leon Mahon, still runs dull V brakes. I have the posts welded on all my frames even though I think one V brake and a Morrow is enough, or even just a Morrow. 
I have followed the stubborn streak in the Morrow D.C. with the "one speed to die", strictly downhill concept. I run a single speed with Wiperman BMX freestyle chain on all my bicycles. This is massive like motorcycle chain, unbreakable, and heavy. On the Cleveland I have a SRAM front drum, 54 tooth chain ring, Morrow coaster brake doubled with Deore V brakes. I use BMX sealed cranks or press in B/B, with a 6 7/8" spindle on all my bikes, no repack. I also use all motorcross cables etc..CNC breakaway levers, Fly mounts. I built my own seat posts, 2' long, 27mm thick, with 8" of lounge, solid. My seat sits 2 to 3 inches above my rear wheel and about 3 to 4 inches in front of the axel. The Piersons seat with the Seacrest death strap is a must until T.C. comes out with the Morrow Dirt Club Model. The fun is in the resurrection and field testing, once the bikes solid the adventure is gone. I've heard said among the elders, "What fun are good brakes?". 
Wieght, length, and comfort, are the goal. SkidTown has a guest rider, a pre WW II girls frame Savage with white wall slicks and a Bendix, thats getting back to the roots. She's a bareback, hold on. 
SkidTown handle bars (Bultaco replica) are a quality component, and the lounge seat post can't be done with out. We have also contemplated filling our wheels with calcium like the ranchers do with tractor tires. Our mountain mobbing machines push 60 lbs. I'll post some close up pics of my o.g. SkidTown prototypes in the future. The frames have been modified with gussets, scabs, parts removed, chopped, and replaced. They are hard to recognize, this is why I decided to have my new frames built, so I didn't continue to Frankenstien the antiques I've salvaged. I also have 33 years life experience, not 37 as in the BIKE mag. I had to get that out. Roll Heavy. - SkidTown


----------



## newklunker (Mar 6, 2007)

*very cool*

I thought the tubing on this Schwinn springer could've been off an old lawn chair. I'll have to look around for the other fork. Kinda pisses me off that I bought the Schwinn for the fork and saddle. At least I have the saddle. The frame is very cool, just not as beefy as the Hiawatha.
I was on the same track with the wheels. I have my some Sun Double Wides in my eBay watched items for the wheel build up. Do you recall what length spokes you used? I downloaded a spoke length calculator just in case.
This is my first experience with these bottom brackets with the press in cups (see pics below). Will what you described work in this bottom bracket? Can I get a new bottom bracket with new cups for this frame? Can you make a recommendation? I planned to post everything I stripped off this Hiawatha for an eBay package but want to be sure I can make the frame work.
The last picture is my pal, Zed. There's no dog, no matter how pretty, that looks cool taking a dump.
Steve


----------



## newklunker (Mar 6, 2007)

*progress on the schwinn and hiawatha....*

We got more snow so the trails were too muddy for a ride this past weekend. I spent Sunday in the basement stripping the paint off the Schwinn and Hiawatha. See pics attached.
Special shout out to Sheldon Brown of Harris Cyclery for an incredibly timely response to an email inquiry regarding American Std bottom bracket conversions to a modern cartridge square spindle bottom bracket (also great links regarding "chain line" and "spindle lengths". Just need to find a way to get the pressed in cups out of the Hiawatha and I can try to unload the fenders, wheels, drivetrain, etc on eBay for cash to put back into more parts. It looks like the drivetrain is a "skip tooth" which I've never heard of before diving into all this klunker/cruiser research (that and "Ashtabula").
Well, Zed wasn't keeping me company during the picture taking so you're all spared another photo of his handwork (!). Thanks to the few who sent messages and saw the humor in that earlier photo. Apologies to anyone who didn't!
Steve


----------



## Skid Town (Feb 21, 2007)

*The Unveiling*

I can't seem to post any pics of the new SkidTown model. I have pictures of my new prototype along with other SkidTown photos, including some great photos of the Sultan in Town, on myspace/skidtown, I will continue to try and down size the photos. As for now the photos are in SkidTown, the Klunker Nation is welcome. I hope you take the time to check out the evolution of the Klunker, thanks. -SkidTown Bicycles


----------



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

Skid Town said:


> I can't seem to post any pics of the new SkidTown model. I have pictures of my new prototype along with other SkidTown photos, including some great photos of the Sultan in Town, on myspace/skidtown, I will continue to try and down size the photos. As for now the photos are in SkidTown, the Klunker Nation is welcome. I hope you take the time to check out the evolution of the Klunker, thanks. -SkidTown Bicycles


 Nice pic's.

Love the one's with all the kids on the hill. Are they riding reg MTB's with some modificatios?


----------



## newklunker (Mar 6, 2007)

*great photos*

I had to do something I swore I wouldn't do as a 40+ year old: join MySpace. It was worth it for those pictures though. Those shots really give off a great vibe.
The new rig looks pretty incredible. Finally get to see the seat post that's been described. Is that a Skid Town Bikes original or did that come out of years of R&D up on the mountain? Very unique. It's very cool to see this niche of the sport you guys enjoy and are sharing with the rest of the mt bike community.
That shot of the Sultan in front of the helicopter is f-ckin' awesome. Very Hunter S Thompson-esque. Is there a good story behind that shot? There has to be.
Anyway: thanks. Keep them coming. It's great to see more shots of other klunkers to see how they've been built up.
Steve
PS. If you get tired of MySpace, check out Flickr.


----------



## Skid Town (Feb 21, 2007)

*SkidTown*

I hope the photos will spark an interest. The seat post is a original Skid Town modification/product. I have had these posts built sense the beginning, to add weight, create space, and comfort; the post pushes nearly 8lbs. I have them on every bike I have ever built except the J.C. Higgins. The most recent post was built out of a stainless steel pump shaft. I will post some more clear pics soon. Don't be afraid to take the mag.glass to the photos and check out myspace/skidtown, to get a closer look. As for the pic with of us on the hill, my son Kainen, is riding a early 80's BMX Schwinn, I'm riding a Caldera Kona; the pic is from a family trip in the Sawtooth Mountains Idaho, so that is what I brought, don't tell anyone. My brother in-law Leon is running a Kaddy with modifications, T.C. and his son Dylan can comment on the bicycles they are sporting. Thank you for the interest, build it as you feel/field test, even if your wife says it is juvenile. -Roll heavy SkidTown p.s. This was the final Skid School exam. There is also a story behind the Croman Copter photo, I will tell it.


----------



## Skid Town (Feb 21, 2007)

*Skid Town*

New pics of the Skid Town Fleet, and a recent find. If anyone can help me with the date? -Skid Town


----------



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice pic's.


----------



## newklunker (Mar 6, 2007)

*very nice!*

I see the spring within a spring action on the fork mentioned earlier. That's hardcore. Can we see the rest of the bike with the MDC headtube reinforcement? Last picture has a great wild-bunch-from-the-wild-west look. Could be on a wante d poster.
I got some paint for the Schwinn and Hiawatha frame. If I get a sunny day this weekend I hope to paint them. Slowly gathering parts for the build ups. Schwinn is going to be a single speed cruiser. I want to build the Hiawatha with a full transmission. Still need rims (didn't score any Sun Double Wides yet) and a front derailleur for a 1" seat tube. Rest is kinda iffy. I may have stuff in my boxes of old stuff to round it out.
Later on- Steve


----------



## newklunker (Mar 6, 2007)

*schwinn is painted!*

Painted the Schwinn last weekend. Made a template for the transition in Autocad and cut it into tape with an x-acto. Turned out pretty well. Both colors are flat Rustoleum. Didn't get the chain tight, head badge on, or the coaster brake set up but needed some pics. The fork is from the Hiawatha. Had to dig into a ziplock full of old headset parts to make the shorter steerer tube work. The bars and stem are for the Hiawatha but the white motorcycle bars and old double bmx stem haven't arrived from ebay yet.
Hiawatha parts keep coming in. Still need friction shifters. May shim out an old suntour front derailleur. Need to start thinking about cable routing.
Keep it real. Still waiting on the helicopter picture story.
Best-
Steve


----------



## Skid Town (Feb 21, 2007)

*Rolling Heavy*

Looks good New Klunker, you are well on you'r way downhill. Can't wait to see the springer modification, don't forget the double spring, or you will end up with bent struts. I bent the struts on my Hawthorne yesterday for the first time in 5 years, with a double spring; I landed flat. Get a local machine shop to build a layed back seat post. I'm having mine build me some stronger struts. Great look, bring it to Skid Town, mobb Bolivar. -Skid Town Bicycles, "Roll Heavy".


----------



## Skid Town (Feb 21, 2007)

*1800's Frame*

One more call out for help in dating this frame. I figured this would be my best option for help. Notice no bottom bracket, this frame was not built by a local farmer, the parts are beautifully machined and the angles, before her burial, were nice. This frame was found by a logger pal marking a strip above Skid Town. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## newklunker (Mar 6, 2007)

*thanks, skidtown*

I still haven't ridden the Schwinn. The headset stack I pieced together isn't staying tight. I don't have enough room for the keyed washer. Only thing I can think of is to try some smaller bearings and look for thinner lock nuts.
I still don't have the old bottom bracket cups out of the Hiawatha. Need to get those out soon to sell the parts and get some cash for a Phantom. I remember the double spring but not sure where to pick those up. I search on "Harley saddle springs" occasionally but no luck. I'll go with the Schwinn springer I have for now.
I should purchase an official Skid Town bent seat post to keep the Hiawatha authentic. Are you open for business yet? I believe you said it's just a piece of bent 7/8" round stock but it could use a piece of Skid Town somewhere in the build.
I finally got some Magura levers and Sun Double Wides. Need to have the wheels built next. Maybe this weekend. Still need some friction shifters. It will be fun to eventually mess with the chain line and see if I can get some gears shifting on it. I haven't decided on a paint scheme. Had to strip the bike because it was a refurb. Found a good old Hiawatha picture for ideas.
The pics of the bike against the truck is about the coolest mountain bike I've seen. I checked out others bikes on your MySpace page. I don't know why but they look better than any new bike I've seen in a magazine or on the trail. Really great stuff.
Any luck getting pictures of Russ Mahon's Hawthorne that he originally put derailleurs on? I'd love to see that bike. It started it all.
Best. Later on.
Steve
Also: Need to hear that helicopter picture story sometime.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*head set keep tight*

Had the same problem with my Schwinn retro add on of a cook bro fork from the witz trail master... so I used this...fits one end of the spring in the fork steer tube slot (for keyed washer) the other end of the spring keeps tension on the top race.
The spring keeps the thing just tight enough with no top nut. cuz the steer tube is too short for a top nut.

Don't know if they still make this type of head set. Think it was BMX.


----------



## newklunker (Mar 6, 2007)

*Headset thanks! BIKE magazine printed my letter!*

H-
Thanks for the headset info! I'll have to look into that arrangement. I should have guessed there was something made to address this exact problem. Bikes are great.

SKR-
Any Skid Town seatposts ready for sale? My wheels are getting built and I recently found some cable guides on eBay. Also got some Suntour friction shifters. It's getting there.

Finally: I was glad to see that BIKE magazine printed my letter in the latest addition. Hope the recognition to Mahon and the MDC continues.

-Steve


----------



## morrowdc (Feb 14, 2006)

*NewKlunker*

Glad to see that your old school bike is coming along. Get one of Kev's Skidtown seatposts, find the balance in the bike and use it. Sorry for minimal posts, my work has been pressing. MDC thanks you for the letter to the editor in BIKE Magazine. Really like what you had to say and the letter printed from Will. I never read much of Bike Mag stuff or other bicycle mags but i have lately and i like their bend on the sport. Personal experiences, the people who ride, life styles, love it.


----------



## newklunker (Mar 6, 2007)

*morrow dc on "klunkerz"*

It's been a while and my new klunker project has faltered a bit but it's building up a second head of steam.
I finally bought "Klunkerz" and have watched it several times in the past few days - luckily, it's been rather rainy these past weeks on the east coast. 
It was very cool to see the faces I've been reading about over and over for the last twenty years. Very glad to see the Morrow DC get their recognition for showing up at that Marin County cyclocross race with derailleurs on their fat tire bikes. Great old picture of Gary Fisher looking over his shoulder in the race line up. 'Nough said. Kudos to Tom Ritchey and Joe Breeze for putting two and two together and finding Russ Mahon and the MDC after twenty years. Glad to see the MDC in the hall of fame. Really, really great story. 
Can I get one of those MDC tshirts some how? I need to represent on the east coast. Also: any news on Kevin's Skid Town bicycle venture? Gotta keep things rolling (heavy).


----------



## newklunker (Mar 6, 2007)

*latest pics*

Need to bang out the old ashtabula and get some paint going. A mix of old and new . . . .


----------



## Skid Town (Feb 21, 2007)

New Klunker- Great start, I'd replace the fork struts, or the entire fork, with a Deluxe springer. You can get away with runnig the steer tube but, the struts won't last a day. I also replaced the truss struts with a custom design, this isn't necessary if you keep both wheels on the ground. I dig the bars, but couldn't check out the levers, I'd run moto top to break for ultimate skid. The Kenda's I hope are okay, I just put them on my new Skid Town Bicycle. If you get me your address I'll send you a Skid Town Bicycle T, you are on the way to rolling heavy, and playing super star. Check out the June Issue, #135 of Dirt Rag Mag. Charlie Kelly wrote a letter about our day on Repack, I'll post some new pics asap. Keep it steep and sideways, rolling heavy. - Skid Town


----------



## newklunker (Mar 6, 2007)

*Thanks again Skid Town*

Thanks again for the cool T. Also, thanks for the comments on my soon-to-be build-up. The levers are Magura moto levers - pretty heavy duty. I've been concerned about the fork too. I'll have to check out a Deluxe springer. I had been keeping an eye out for a Phantom springer with the beefier, re-inforced struts. They tend to be pretty pricey on-line but I may have to pull the trigger on one to have a proper fork. I'm also kinda concerned about the rear "drop outs" on the frame. They are horizontal with the screw adjustment to tighten the chain/align the wheel but the metal itself isn't too beefy. That seems to be common on these older bikes but I'm wondering if the Schwinns were built better?
I'll post a picture of the finished paint soon. I'm pretty pleased.
-steve


----------

